# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  Feeders από χαλκό IIΙ

## ngia

Την Κυριακή 16 Οκτ 05, στις 16:00, στην νέα έδρα, Αμερικής 17 Σύνταγμα, 4ος όροφος, θα φτιάξουμε μερικά feeders. 
Όποιος θέλει ας κάνει τη βόλτα του να δει ή να συμμετέχει. 

Υλικά 
Θα έχουμε χαλκοσωλήνα - μορειχαλκοσωλήνα εσωτερικής διαμέτρου 38μμ-40μμ, φύλλο χαλκού πάχους 0.25μμ, πιθανά και τις χοάνες από nvak, συνδετήρες Ν για σασί, και από εργαλεία, τρυπάνι, dremmel, φλόγιστρο, κολλητήρι και κάτι άλλα ψιλολόγια.

----------


## acoul

Καλό θα ήταν ο κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος να φέρει θυληκούς για σασί N-type connectors τους επάργυρους γιατί δεν υπάρχουν πλέον άλλοι στην λέσχη. Χθες κάναμε ένα demo feeders fest και πήγε πολύ καλά. Το μυστικό: όχι πάνω από 4-5 άτομα την φορά για να υπάρχει ποιοτικός έλεγχος στην παραγωγή. Θα είχε ένδιαφέρον να κάνουμε ένα ακόμη fest για την μέτρηση των feeders.

----------


## Philip

Θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν ομάδες από 4-5 άτομα και να μην μπλέκεται η μια ομάδα με την άλλη οπότε και να έχει αποτέλεσμα η όλη εργασία.

Θέλει πολύ προσοχή στην λεπτομέρεια

*Φιλικά Φίλιππος*

----------


## ngia

Και οι κοινοί συνδετήρες κάνουν, αλλά πρέπει να έχουν μια ελάχιστης ποιότητας διηλεκτρικό ώστε όταν θερμαίνουμε το σασί να μην λιώνει, ούτε να υποβαθμίζονται με τη θέρμανση τα χαρακτηριστικά του.
Πέρνω κάποιους που περιέχονται σε ένα σακουλάκι με πορτοκαλι γράμματα (νομίζω ultimax) και είναι οκ.
Θα έχω καμιά 20αρια μαζί μου (από τον argi). Επίσης θα έχω και καμια 40αρια σωληνάκια που έμειναν απο το προηγούμενο fest ατέλειωτα.

----------


## nvak

Καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων θα φέρω τα κιτ της ομαδικής πρός συναρμολόγηση και παράδοση. 

Για όσους θέλουν να φτιάξουν μη ρυθμιζόμενα feeder, θα φέρω χοάνες, τάπες, μονόπολα και βάσεις των Νtype. Ορειχάλκινη σωλήνα των 38/40 mm δεν έχω. Καλό θα ηταν κάποιος να πάρει μία απο Πειραιά.

Θα χρειασθεί δράπανο με βάση, φλόγιστρο, κόλληση και ζουμί καθαρισμού, λαμαρινοτρύπανο 11mm, τρυπάνι 3,5mm, τρυπάνι 2,5mm, απογρεζωτής τρύπας, παχύμετρο, μεγάλο ίσιο κατσαβίδι, σταυροκατσάβιδο, ψιλό ντουκόχαρτο και λίμα, μαστιχόκολα στεγάνωσης άσπρη ή μαύρη, μέγγενη, λαμαρινοβιδάκια υπολογιστή (αυτά του καπακιού - τροφοδοτικού του).

Θα φέρω μία βάση για την τοποθέτηση της χοάνης στο κόλλημα και μία για τον Ntype.

@ngia 
Δεν θα χρειασθεί να κολήσετε τους Νtype θα υπάρχει επάρκεια βάσεων (δωρεάν!!) βιδάκια, τρυπάνια και σωλήνα φέρτε.

----------


## acoul

> Θα φέρω μία βάση για την τοποθέτηση της χοάνης στο κόλλημα και μία για τον Ntype.


Υπάρχουν μήπως φωτογραφίες από αυτές τις βάσεις?

----------


## argi

Από αυτά που είπε ο nvak μπορώ να διαθέσω τα παρακάτω

δράπανο με βάση, 
λαμαρινοτρύπανο 11mm, 
τρυπάνι 3,5mm, 
τρυπάνι 2,5mm, 
απογρεζωτής τρύπας, 
μεγάλο ίσιο κατσαβίδι, 
σταυροκατσάβιδο, 
ψιλό ντουκόχαρτο και λίμα
μέγγενη, 
λαμαρινοβιδάκια υπολογιστή (Σακούλα...)

και την υπόλοιπη προίκα που είχα φέρει και την προηγούμενη φορά... (αχρείαστη να 'ναι) 

Ας φέρει κάποιος τα υπόλοιπα...

@rg!

----------


## alex-23

κατι καναμε σημερα  ::  
πολλα μπραβο σε ολους τους τεχνητες  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Από τη μία ο nvak με τις καλίμπρες του και το βιομηχανικού επιπέδου kit του και από την άλλη η οικοτεχνική ομάδα με δύο όμοια σε μήκος feeders να μην βρίσκεις.

Το κοντραστ ήταν το πιό ενδιαφέρον απ' όλα.

----------


## ngia

> κατι καναμε σημερα  
> πολλα μπραβο σε ολους τους τεχνίτες


κάτι?
Ο τεχνίτης Alex πήρε δέκα  ::  και προάγεται σε μάστορα.

Λοιπόν ερχόμενη Τετάρτη και κάθε Τετάρτη που θα είναι ανοικτή η έδρα θα φτιάχνονται τέτοια.

----------


## Acinonyx

Μία ερωτηση...

Τa μπρούτζινα feeder δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι λίγο μακρύτερα από τα χάλκινα; Όχι ότι θα υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά στην απολαβή (μικροτερη από 1db) απλά ρωτάω μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος συγκεκριμένος λόγος που έγιναν κοντύτερα από όσο πρέπει πέρα από την πρακτικότητα να έχουμε κοινά σχέδια και για τους 2 σωλήνες.

Συμφωνα με τους υπολογισμούς μου τα χάκινα feeder (40mm) έπρεπε να ειναι 108 mm και τα μπρούτζινα (38mm) 119 mm δηλαδή περίπου 1 cm μακρύτερα.

----------


## ngia

Ένας κανόνας είναι να αφήνουμε να χωρά ένα μήκος κύματος μέσα στον κυματοδηγό. Για τις συχνότητες >5350 ισχύει και με τα δύο μήκη που έδωσες.
Κοντύτερο δεν έχει διαφορά στο κέρδος, αλλά κυρίως μορφοποίηση των λοβών. Η μορφοποίηση μπορέι να δώσει καλύτερο ή χειρότερο αποτέλεσμα. εν γένει θα είναι χειρότερο και αιχμηρούς πλευρικούς.
Κάνοντας το μήκος ένα μήκος κυματος τουλάχιστον και δίνοντας λίγο περισσότερο κέρδος στη χοάνη θυσιάζεις λίγο κέρδος σε ώφελος των μικρότερων λοβών.

----------


## Acinonyx

Νομίζω δε με κατάλαβες...
Δεν αντιλέγω για το 1λg μπροστά από το μονόπολο. Μάλιστα εγώ ίσως το έκανα ακόμη μεγαλύτερο  :: 


Θεωρώντας 5/4 το συνολικό μηκος:
Για το *χαλκοσωλήνα* 40mm το λ στον κυμματοδηγό είναι *86,5mm*
Για το *μπρουτζοσωλήνα* 38mm το λ στον κυμματοδηγό είναι *95,2mm*

άρα το συνολικό μήκος του feeder χωρίς τη χοάνη είναι:
Για το *χαλκοσωλήνα* 40mm το μήκος του κυμματοδηγό είναι *108mm*
Για το *μπρουτζοσωλήνα* 38mm το μήκος στον κυμματοδηγό είναι *119mm*

Υπενθυμίζω ότι το μήκος επηρρεαζει και την απόσταση του μονοπόλου από τον πάτο...

Η ερώτηση μου είναι:

*Υπάρχει κάποιος συγκεκριμένος λόγος που τα σχέδια και τα μήκη είναι ίδια και για τους 2 σωλήνες πέρα από την πρακτικότητα;* Η διαφορά στην απολαβή είναι αμελητέα - το ξέρω - αλλά αναρωτιέμαι μήπως βρήκατε στα πειραματα σας καλύτερη συμπεριφορά με κοντύτερο σωλήνα δηλαδή καλύτερη συμπεριφορά του διαγράμματος ακτινοβολίας σε συνδυασμό με τα κάτοπτρα και γι αυτό το κάνατε κοντύτερο από ότι υπολογίζεται θεωρητικά (???).

Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός αυτή τη φορά..

----------


## ngia

Αυτό που σου είπα. 
Όλος ο σωλήνας να είναι τουλ. ένα μήκος κύματος το οποίο συμβαίνει και με τις δύο διαστάσεις.
Αν το κάνεις κοντύτερο μπορείς να τριμάρεις το διάγραμμα, αλλά αυτό συνήθως θα σου βγει χειρότερο και κανείς δεν το κάνει.

Έλα την Τετάρτη στην έδρα να φτιάξουμε κάνα feeder.

----------


## MAuVE

Μαζί μιλάτε και χώρια καταλαβαινόσαστε.

Ο ngia θέλει 1λg από το βραχυκύκλωμα (πάτο) του κυματοδηγού.

Ο acynonix θέλει 1 λg από το σημείο διέγερσης (μονόπλο)

Το Radio Amateurs Handbook θέλει 2-3 λg απόπου νάναι.

Η βασική αρχή είναι απλή : Οσο πιό μακρύ τόσο πιό καλό

Γι' αυτό ο nvak στο υψηλής ποιότητας κιτ του δεν τσιγκουνεύθηκε την σωλήνα και έβαλε 95 mm μπροστά από το μονόπολο.

Κάποιοι κακοί βέβαια θα πουν ότι το μήκος αυτό δεν υπαγορεύθηκε από κανέναν από τους παραπάνω λόγους αλλά από το 1λg σε ραδιοπειρατικές συχνότητες.

Κακίες του κόσμου μην δίδετε σημασία.

Ετσι δεν είναι Νίκο (nvak) ;

----------


## argi

Πάντως εγώ που έχω δει 3 γενιές feeder είδα ότι τα feeder που φτιάξαμε τις τελευταιες φορές όλα είχαν μήκος λ μπροστά απο το δίπολο... εκτός από κάποια κομματια που είχαν κοπεί με το παλιό μήκος (11,5 cm) σωλήνα... του nvak είναι μακρύτερα γιατί εχουν και το σπέιρωμα... Στην πράξη είναι 4 εκατοστά κοντύτερα (το βραχυκύκλωμα είναι μέσα...)

Επιβεβαιώνω πάντως ότι τα χτεσινά feeder παίζουν πολύ καλά... (αλλάξα ένα link και η διαφορά είναι 8 db...) 

MΠΡΑΒΟ στον nvak για την πολύ καλή δουλειά και ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε όλους όσους ήρθαν χτες και βοήθησαν να φταιχτουν αρκετά κομμάτια αλλά και μάθανε... Χτες είδα σημαντικά περισσότερο κόσμο να πιάνει εργαλεία και λιγότερο να κοιτάει...

@rg![/img]

----------


## Acinonyx

Στα σχέδια των feeders ngia που βρήκα στο dc ολος ο κυμματοδηγός είναι 5/4λg και γι αυτό αναφέρθηκα σε αυτό. Εγώ θα την έκανα 11/4λg αν μπορούσα όπως την cantenna που είχα κάνει στα 2,4GHz (μπουρί)  :: 

Γιατί δίνεις βάση μόνο στο το συνολικό μήκος; Η απόσταση απο τον πάτο δεν παίζει ρόλο;

Ξανά:

Θεωρώντας 5/4 το συνολικό μηκος:
Για το χαλκοσωλήνα 40mm το λ στον κυμματοδηγό είναι 86,5mm
Για το μπρουτζοσωλήνα 38mm το λ στον κυμματοδηγό είναι 95,2mm 

Δε θα πω για το συνολικό μήκος γιατι φαίνεται να μπερδευόμαστε έτσι.

Για το χαλκοσωλήνα 40mm το λ/4 στον κυμματοδηγό είναι 21,6mm
Για το μπρουτζοσωλήνα 38mm το λ/4 στον κυμματοδηγό είναι 23,8mm 

*Αυτή θα είναι η απόσταση του μονοπόλου από τον πατο.* Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που η απόσταση είναι και στους 2 τύπους σωλήνα 22mm? Ανακαλύψατε πειραματικά κάτι που δικαιολογέι τα 22mm ή είναι για να μην μπερδευόμαστε από τα πολλά σχέδια και γιατί τελικά δεν κερδίζουμε τίποτα πρακτικά;

----------


## Acinonyx

Ερώτηση No2

Με χοάνη πόσα dbi υπολογίζεται το feeder? Μου βγαίνει γύρω στα 12dbi σύμφωνα με τα σχέδια απο το dc.

8-9dbi είναι αρκετά όμως για να φωτίσουν ένα πιάτο με 0.66 F/D. Από εκεί και περα φωτίζεται λιγότερο από όσο πρεπει αλλά έχει καλύτερο front-to-back ratio. Θυσιάσαμε απολαβή για καλυτερο f-t-b λόγο ή πέφτουμε πολύ έξω στην απολαβή του feeder και αναγκαζόμαστε να βάλουμε τη χοανη για να φωτίσουμε σωστά;

Φωτίσε μας αν γίνεται και σε αυτό..

Υ.Γ Με απλά λόγια, κερδίσαμε ή χάσαμε σε gain με την προσθήκη της χοάνης;

----------


## ngia

> Γιατί δίνεις βάση μόνο στο το συνολικό μήκος; Η απόσταση απο τον πάτο δεν παίζει ρόλο;


Όλες οι παράμετροι επηρεάζουν κάτι , δε δίνω βάση κάπου.
Το συνολικό μήκος οδηγεί ένα γλυκό κυματάκι στη χοάνη, η απόσταση από πίσω οδηγεί σε σωστή προσαρμογή.




> Για το χαλκοσωλήνα 40mm το λ στον κυμματοδηγό είναι 86,5mm 
> Για το μπρουτζοσωλήνα 38mm το λ στον κυμματοδηγό είναι 95,2mm


Για τους 5600. Για άλλες συχνότητες αλλάζει, Η 40άρα όμως θα έχει μικρότερη μεταβλητότητα στις διαστάσεις με την αλλαγή συχνότητας, πιο ευρυζώνιας δηλαδή.




> Για το χαλκοσωλήνα 40mm το λ/4 στον κυμματοδηγό είναι 21,6mm 
> Για το μπρουτζοσωλήνα 38mm το λ/4 στον κυμματοδηγό είναι 23,8mm 
> 
> Αυτή θα είναι η απόσταση του μονοπόλου από τον πατο. Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που η απόσταση είναι και στους 2 τύπους σωλήνα 22mm?


Η συμπεριφορά της κεραίας είναι ευρεία τόσο ώστε οι ανοχές να καλύπτονται.
Οι κατασκευαστικές ανοχές σου είναι έτσι και αλλιώς της τάξεως του 1mm.
Στην πράξη μετρώντας την κεραία σε γέφυρα ενώ αλλάζουμε την απόσταση η απόκριση μένει σταθερή. Πρέπει να αλλάξεις πολλά χιλιοστά την αποσταση για να δεις (στο εύρος που σε ενδιαφέρει) διαφορά. 
Αυτό ήταν μια πολύ ευχάριστη έκπληξη διότι σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να κατασκευαστεί χωρίς τρομερές ακρίβειες η συγκεκριμένη κεραία.




> Με χοάνη πόσα dbi υπολογίζεται το feeder? Μου βγαίνει γύρω στα 12dbi σύμφωνα με τα σχέδια απο το dc. 
> 
> 8-9dbi είναι αρκετά όμως για να φωτίσουν ένα πιάτο με 0.66 F/D. Από εκεί και περα φωτίζεται λιγότερο από όσο πρεπει αλλά έχει καλύτερο front-to-back ratio. Θυσιάσαμε απολαβή για καλυτερο f-t-b λόγο ή πέφτουμε πολύ έξω στην απολαβή του feeder και αναγκαζόμαστε να βάλουμε τη χοανη για να φωτίσουμε σωστά;


Δες το excelaki μου και παίξε με τα νούμερα.
Πας στο πιάτο και βρίσκεις τη γωνία φωτισμού με το σπαγγάκι. Αυτή η γωνία πρέπει να αντιστειχέι σε -10dbi κέρδος του feeder. Κάνεις convert στη γωνία 3dB. Βρίσκεις το κέρδος και παίζεις με τις διαστάσεις ώστε να φτάσεις το κέρδος. 
Παρατηρείς ότι υπάρχουν πολλών λογιών χοάνες που ικανοποιούν τη συνθήκη. Από αυτές διαλέγεις μία με γωνία ανοιγματος κοντά στις 30 μοιρες. Εγώ διάλεξα τη συγκεκριμένη γιατί βγαίνει σαν ένα ωραίο ημικύκλιο πάνω στο χαλκό και άρα δε χρειάζομαι μοιρογνωμόνιο για να την κόψω.
Το κέρδος που βγαίνει να βελτιστοποιεί τον κανόνα αυτό είναι κοντά στα 11dBi. Εγώ του έδωσα λίγο παραπάνω 11.5-11.8 μεγαλώνοντας λίγο την χοάνη ώστε η μικρή θυσία σε κέρδος να μου δώσει μικρότερους πλευρικούς.

Χοάνη με κέρδος 8-9 dBi δεν είναι αρκετή να φωτίσει το πιάτο. Οδηγεί σε λίγο λιγότερο κέρδος αλλά μεγάλους πλευρικούς.
Χωρίς χοάνη είναι κατάλληλο μόνο για μη οφφσετ πιάτο.

Υπάρχει καλύτερο feeder η βιβλιογραφία είναι γεμάτη αλλά κατασκευαστικά είναι πολύ δύσκολο να γίνουν εύκολα.
Αυτά έχουν πολλά πτερύγια ώστε να μορφοποιούν το διάγραμμα της χοάνης και να εκμεταλεύονται και το δέκατο του dB, κάτι απαραίτητο στα δορυφορικά πχ που πρέπει να απορρίψεις θόρυβο αλλα και να μεγιστοποιήσεις το κέρδος.

Δες στο σιτε του 1ghz που είναι ευαγγέλιο για τέτοια πράγματα.
Επίσης ακόμα πιο απλό άνοιξε ένα δορυφορικό lnb και κάνε κλιμάκωση των διαστάσεων ώστε να ταιριάξει στους 5GHz και έλα την τετάρτη να φτιάξουμε feeder.

----------


## Acinonyx

Επιτέλους! Ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινίσεις...




> Όλες οι παράμετροι επηρεάζουν κάτι , δε δίνω βά....


Οπότε έχουμε και λέμε:

1) δεν υπάρχουν διαφορές στους 2 σωλήνες γιατί δεν αξίζει τον κόπο τόση ακρίβεια. Καλά το φαντάστηκα...

2) με 12 dbi πέφτουν -10db στα όρια του πιάτου με αποτέλεσμα να είναι μικροί οι παραλοβοί που προκαλούνται λόγο περίθλασης στα άκρα του. Είχα στο μυαλό μου μία ομαλή κατανομή ισχύος στο πιάτο που δίνει μέγιστη απολαβή αλλά η ιδέα σου φαίνεται καλύτερη.

Γιατί δεν ρίχνουμε τα μηδενικά στις άκρες του πιάτου; Θα πέσει κι άλλο η απολαβή αλλά θα έχουμε σίγουρα (σχεδόν) μηδενικούς παραλοβούς προς τα πίσω και τους μικρότερους δυνατούς μπροστά.

Υ.Γ. Με πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς, για να πέσει στα μηδενικα χρειάζεται χοάνη γύρω στα 10cm...

----------


## nvak

> Κάποιοι κακοί βέβαια θα πουν ότι το μήκος αυτό δεν υπαγορεύθηκε από κανέναν από τους παραπάνω λόγους αλλά από το 1λg σε ραδιοπειρατικές συχνότητες.


Το feeder σχεδιάσθηκε σαν πειραματικό - εργαστηριακό. Λόγω έλλειψης εμπιστοσύνης στα νούμερα απο τα υπολογιστήρια θέλησα να φτιάξω κάτι με το οποίο να μπορώ πειραματικά να βρώ την βέλτιστη θέση. 

Το έκανα έτσι που να μπορώ να αλλάζω μονόπολο ξεβιδώνοντας απλά τα δύο βιδάκια του Ntype και να αλλάζω την θέση του ανακλαστήρα με ένα κατσαβίδι. Όλα αυτά χωρίς να κατεβάσω το feeder απο το πιάτο.

Είναι γεγονός ότι μπορεί να οδηγήσει όλες τις συχνότητες με αλλαγή μονοπόλου (δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει)

Στην πράξη βέβαια διαπίστωσα ότι είναι αρκετά ευρυζωνικό και η θέση του ανακλαστήρα μπορεί να παίζει +-5mm και το σήμα να μήν αλλάζει περισσότερο απο 1dB.
H χοάνη προσθέτει ακριβώς 3db, δοκιμασμένα στο αλουμινιένιο όπου είχα την δυνατότητα να την ξεβιδώνω.

Ελπίζω κάποιος με περισσότερη υπομονή απο την δική μου και με καλό εξοπλισμό, να μας προτείνει μία βέλτιστη θέση ανακλαστήρα και ύψος μονοπόλου, πειραματικά ρυθμισμένη. Ο αντικαταστάτης του ρυθμιζόμενου μπορεί να είναι ένα σταθερό με απόλυτη ακρίβεια στις διαστάσεις.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> Κάποιοι κακοί βέβαια θα πουν ότι το μήκος αυτό δεν υπαγορεύθηκε από κανέναν από τους παραπάνω λόγους αλλά από το 1λg σε ραδιοπειρατικές συχνότητες.
> 
> 
> Το feeder σχεδιάσθηκε σαν πειραματικό - εργαστηριακό. Λόγω έλλειψης εμπιστοσύνης στα νούμερα απο τα υπολογιστήρια θέλησα να φτιάξω κάτι με το οποίο να μπορώ πειραματικά να βρώ την βέλτιστη θέση. 
> 
> Το έκανα έτσι που να μπορώ να αλλάζω μονόπολο ξεβιδώνοντας απλά τα δύο βιδάκια του Ntype και να αλλάζω την θέση του ανακλαστήρα με ένα κατσαβίδι. Όλα αυτά χωρίς να κατεβάσω το feeder απο το πιάτο.
> 
> ...


Οι υπολογισμοί επαληθευουν τα πειραματα που έκανες με τον ανακλαστήρα. Πράγματι θεωρητικά είναι πολύ ευρυζώνικο.

Αυτό που δεν κολλάει είναι η παρατήρηση ότι η χοάνη σου δίνει +3db εκτός αν τo σκέτο feeder 1λg είναι μικρότερο από 8dbi...

----------


## nvak

> Αυτό που δεν κολλάει είναι η παρατήρηση ότι η χοάνη σου δίνει +3db εκτός αν τo σκέτο feeder 1λg είναι μικρότερο από 8dbi...


Δεν δοκιμάσθηκε μόνο του αλλά πάνω σε πιάτο. Ίσως έχει σχέση με τον φωτισμό του πιάτου.

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς feeder με μήκος μεγαλύτερο από 2λg;

----------


## Vigor

Στην συνάντηση της Κυριακής στην Έδρα του Συλλόγου, παρατήρησα πως έχουν μείνει αρκετά feeders μισοτελειωμένα από το τελευταίο fest. Μήπως στην επόμενη συνάντηση να κανονίσουμε να γίνει ένα ακόμη fest ώστε να ολοκληρωθεί η κατασκευή των εναπομείναντων feeders?

----------


## philippas

Που μπορω να βρω φωτογραφιες και πληροφοριες για την κατασκευη feeder για τα 2.4 και 5Ghz ?
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## nikolas_350

Για 5GHz
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=16190&hilit=feeder
http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=54

Έχει και άλλα πολλά εάν ψάξεις λίγο.

----------

